
Microsoft now owns Minecraft - beshrkayali
http://news.xbox.com/2014/09/games-minecraft-to-join-microsoft
======
Hortinstein
I look forward to seeing notch's announcement on his blog. Semi-depressing,
but it should be interesting to see how this plays out.

As an alpha purchaser in 2010, i hope they still honor the lifetime updates
promised.

~~~
dom96
Looks like he's leaving Mojang: [http://notch.net/2014/09/im-leaving-
mojang/](http://notch.net/2014/09/im-leaving-mojang/)

------
jeeva
"Microsoft Studios includes 343 Industries, Turn 10 Studios, and Lionhead
Studios just to name a few."

Ouch.

~~~
Discordian93
Don't forget about poor, poor Rare...

Edit: remembered this, [http://www.p4rgaming.com/mojang-prepares-to-make-
kinect-spor...](http://www.p4rgaming.com/mojang-prepares-to-make-kinect-
sports-games/) p4r is gold.

~~~
anon4
>acclaimed hit series Kinect Sports

Ahahah. That article is golden.

------
mlatu
hm, i always thought minecraft would someday be open sourced..

~~~
Discordian93
In fact notch has stated several times that he would open source it when it
stopped being profitable. But I guess a 2.5 billion buyout rules out
unprofitability.

------
anon4
The term Micro$haft seems oddly appropriate for this.

~~~
jacquesm
I think most people voting you down missed the wordplay.

~~~
anon4
If I cared about downvotes I wouldn't post on HN :P

